# How did you work up the money to buy your own barn/land?



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, so im only a teen, but for some reason i've been freaking out about how i will ever get enough money to buy a big piece of land with a barn!!!

So, i thought i would ask how you guys are doing it, how did you get enough money to buy a piece of land and afford all of that? what job did you do? How old were you when you got it?

It makes me almost go into a panic attack type thing everytime i think about it for some reason! and i know, im still pretty young, but i want an idea of what im going to do or how to do it or any advice! 
thanks


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Start saving now!! Lol. Seriously, put aside $10-$20 when you can (I do from every paycheck, sometimes more) and it adds up. Keep your credit good (I don't recommend credit cards, but if you have a car payment, bill in your name, something like that will help). That should set you up for the ability to get a good loan and have a decent down payment. Or, you can just save up and buy outright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Maintain good credit (when you're old enough to get some.) This means paying all bills on time, not using credit cards beyond your means, and not taking out more loans than you need. Using credit cards and paying them off shows that you can manage your money. It's good to have a card in case of emergency, or if you need to put a deposit on something (such as a hotel) or pay for something online.

Get a good, solid education that will allow you to earn a good living. If you plan on running a business from you from you'll definitely want to take some business courses. Make sure you find an industry that you enjoy - don't become a doctor just for the money if you don't think you'll enjoy the work!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Marry a guy that has a REALLY good job and also knows how to weld and build barns ;o) that's what I did.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> Marry a guy that has a REALLY good job and also knows how to weld and build barns ;o) that's what I did.



Best advise ever, want to hand him over as I think he should have been mine first. :lol:


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Best advise ever, want to hand him over as I think he should have been mine first. :lol:


 
Hahah so true im on that path too! lol my bf is a welder/carpenter/Rig Pig haha so its awesome.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

A handy husband is essential for any horse woman!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Marry a guy that has a REALLY good job and also knows how to weld and build barns ;o) that's what I did.
> ​


Very good advice! (praying God sends me one! (fingers crossed)) 
Problem is... 
1. You have to find one... 
2. You got to fall in love with him. 
3. It would help if he fell in love with you too lol!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought thats what match.com and eharmony were for Ladies! "Prefers men that like horses, can lift a minimum of 50lbs and can wield a mean manure fork. Welding skills a plus! If you drive a mazda then you're probably not my type. Minimum 3/4 ton trucks and 50hp tractors required" ;o)


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I thought thats what match.com and eharmony were for Ladies! "Prefers men that like horses, can lift a minimum of 50lbs and can wield a mean manure fork. Welding skills a plus! If you drive a mazda then you're probably not my type. Minimum 3/4 ton trucks and 50hp tractors required" ;o)
> ​


Lol!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hahahaha thats a VERY good idea... i will keep my eye out for one! hahaha
thanks guys


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> I thought thats what match.com and eharmony were for Ladies! "Prefers men that like horses, can lift a minimum of 50lbs and can wield a mean manure fork. Welding skills a plus! If you drive a mazda then you're probably not my type. Minimum 3/4 ton trucks and 50hp tractors required" ;o)


:rofl:

Good one! I think I have to change my ad now. OP, you have time on your side. Every time you make money, pay yourself first. Take 10% of it, and put it into a Roth IRA or stock index fund. The power of compound interest is the strongest force in the universe. By the time you're ready for you own place, at the very least, the downpayment will be there. Wish I had done it. I'm still saving.


----------



## LauraKate (Jan 9, 2010)

Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com

This guy has some awesome advice on financial stuff, my dad just loves to listen to his radio show. 
Of course, marrying money isn't a bad idea ether!:lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> I thought thats what match.com and eharmony were for Ladies! "Prefers men that like horses, can lift a minimum of 50lbs and can wield a mean manure fork. Welding skills a plus! If you drive a mazda then you're probably not my type. Minimum 3/4 ton trucks and 50hp tractors required" ;o)


Sounds good to me! But uh.... what am I supposed to do with the hubby I've got right now? :?:


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Tell him to shape up or ship out!!!!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Good one! I think I have to change my ad now. OP, you have time on your side. Every time you make money, pay yourself first. Take 10% of it, and put it into a Roth IRA or stock index fund. The power of compound interest is the strongest force in the universe. By the time you're ready for you own place, at the very least, the downpayment will be there. Wish I had done it. I'm still saving.



This advise only works if you have spare money after paying your bills once you have cut back everything you don't need. I assume many of us have internet at home, so we have not cut back enough. 
I would have a rough time, living without 10% of my salary.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> A handy husband is essential for any horse woman!



You got that right, sooo glad my man is handy!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> Tell him to shape up or ship out!!!!!!


Hey, it WORKED!! :lol:

Hubby bumped his head or something, he has decided he's tired of the city life and we're going to sell our current house and buy one on acreage. He's already planning out how we're going to afford an indoor arena. Silly finally realized that for what we're paying in boarding costs, we could buy a new place, bring the horses home and build the facilities we need. 

He also wants pigs, cows and a tractor. :shock: The tractor, yes.... but pigs and cows? All coming from a guy who tried to talk me into a condo a couple years ago.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I LOVE the marrying money idea!! :lol:

OP, start saving now. Cut back in every which way you can, and what you can't cut completely back on shop around and find good deals. Build up your credit (I did this by purchasing a truck and having my mom who has good credit to co-sign with me so I could get a good interest rate) so you can get a loan if you need one and write a good business plan. Taking business courses will help you with that tremendously.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions, especially the handy hubby! Mine just spent spring break re-wiring the tractor and building another stud lot instead of beach fun like we normally do. 

I have a different situation on how I afforded my farm. I own the farm my grandpa started in the 50s. I was 15 when my mom had to give up training (unrelated injuries) I sat down with my gpa and mom and asked what the plans were for the future of the farm. Their answer was sell. Didn't sit well with me and I BEGGED them to give me the chance to buy it. I gave my gpa every penny I made at my teenage jobs and cont'd making pmts thru college. Shortly after I got married my gpa had to have major heary surgery (16 hrs) and subesequent back surgery 6 months later. At that point I convinced my hubby that we needed to move to the farm asap to take care of him. Got an appraisal, financed the difference and we've been here since. I made my last pmt on my 28th birthday. I now know that gpa's farm will be a part of the family legacy for a very long time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Hey, it WORKED!! :lol:
> 
> Hubby bumped his head or something, he has decided he's tired of the city life and we're going to sell our current house and buy one on acreage. He's already planning out how we're going to afford an indoor arena. Silly finally realized that for what we're paying in boarding costs, we could buy a new place, bring the horses home and build the facilities we need.
> 
> ...


Lol.  Lucky you! I hope my future hubby will be so easily convinced.



> I have a different situation on how I afforded my farm. I own the farm my grandpa started in the 50s. I was 15 when my mom had to give up training (unrelated injuries) I sat down with my gpa and mom and asked what the plans were for the future of the farm. Their answer was sell. Didn't sit well with me and I BEGGED them to give me the chance to buy it. I gave my gpa every penny I made at my teenage jobs and cont'd making pmts thru college. Shortly after I got married my gpa had to have major heary surgery (16 hrs) and subesequent back surgery 6 months later. At that point I convinced my hubby that we needed to move to the farm asap to take care of him. Got an appraisal, financed the difference and we've been here since. I made my last pmt on my 28th birthday. I now know that gpa's farm will be a part of the family legacy for a very long time


That's really wonderful. It's nice when farms or land go from generation to generation. Smart thing you did.


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am in the same situation as the OP but I have started a savings account, am currently in college, and am still living with my grandparents to save money. I am going to buy a new truck in the next couple of months also. I plan on saving as much money as possible and keeping my credit good.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's really wonderful. It's nice when farms or land go from generation to generation. Smart thing you did. [/QUOTE]


Thank you! I'm very optimistic that in the future I will be able to hand the operation over to my now 5 yr old daughter and continue the family tradition


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I think that's where alot of these big farms come from... Passed down from generation to generation. Its amazing what you can do when you don't have a house payment! 

Besides hubby being handy and having a good job we rented out our house and moved in with my parents (for free basically) for 3 years while we built our barn. We financed most of it. Tips: don't buy your welder(s) on craigslist. Plan for future expansion.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So true starlinestables! It was the most amazing day when we paid the farm off. Hubby says he wishes we still had a farm pmt instead of me collecting more 4 legged friends. I tell him horses are like pringles, you can't just have one or two...or ten


----------



## ShireLover (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to be able to move out to some land at some point. Maybe once the kids are through college (1 just started, 3 more to go) the wife and I can get some land and move our horses to our land.


----------



## Islandmudpony (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll never be able to afford horse property here... anything even remotely horsey goes for at least $500,000. I just finished school to be an accountant and I got offered a whopping $15/hour at the only accounting office that even gave me an offer. 

My advice is, if you live in a stupid overpriced retirement community, where people work part time for fun and hog all the jobs for little to no pay, get out while you can!!!!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the marry money one LOL. Which is kind of what i did, my father-in-law gave us a nice amount of money as a wedding present when we got married. We saved it for a down payment, my husband has a nice job, and his father is semi-retired, he owns a construction company, but no longer works on jobs. We were going to have them build our barn but since they didnt really have much experience in the agriculture field we opted for another contractor lol. But it is saving quite a bit having the help of my husband. My advice is to save, try and get family loans if possible, and build credit ASAP. Even with money down most banks wont fiance you without good-excellent credit. Good luck


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

My plan (shortened to avoid excessive boringness) over many many years:

1- College; double major in animals science w/ equine emphasis and 'body studies' (can't decide between anatomy, biomechanics, physiology, etc).
2- Hubby with money. :lol:
3- Buy tons of land (dream is 80+ acres) and start a flower farm, maybe with some food items (watermelon, corn, etc) too. Sell a lot of timber ($$$) but keep some for myself for shavings/bedding.
4- With the money from the flower farm, I would build a barn for myself and begin my Friesian breeding program.
5- With the money from the flower farm, selling a few foals, and some occasional equine show photography, I would begin my equine sports therapy business: acupuncture, massage, a water treadmill, laser therapies, hyperbaric oxygen therapy, etc etc.
6- With the money from all the previous things, I would build for boarders; a separate barn, more extensive fencing, etc. It would probably be a dressage-only or a dressage and jumper barn. Who wouldn't want to board at a flower farm with dozens of Friesians around while being close to and getting discounts on performance-enhancing sports therapies?! 

Other minor ways I would get money in that life plan: carriage and/or sleigh rides, stud services (assuming I get lucky enough to somehow own an approved Friesian stallion...), selling 'items of the month' in the boarder barn, hosting shows, creating compost from manure, etc. Growing trees, especially Christmas trees, is something I've considered, too; it takes a few years, but they're dang low-maintenance and go for a good price. 

_Saving _money is _getting _money. I would have a few chickens for eggs, a cow for milk (I drink at _least_ one glass a day... love the stuff) and meat, a garden of vegetables and fruits, including a small fruit tree orchard, and some goats for milk and soap. If I'm feeling adventurous, I might grow my own hay.

Oh, and throw a few kids in the mix, too. LOL!
I'm probably being (way) over-ambitious, but I'll make it all happen somehow. I _do _have another 70 or 80 years to accomplish everything.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

No, you COULD probably do it if you planned it out really well and everything fell into place (more or less). Even if you live a fraction of that life, it will be a big accomplishment!


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

Aw, thanks, Hidalgo. 

Dang it! I forgot my 'horse hotel'.  An overnight or short stay in a small field with a shelter for horses on long trailer trips. 
Did you know horses can only get REM sleep while laying down?! Granted, they only need a couple hours a day, and it can be split up in short, 30-minute sessions, but if you're going on a 2- or 3-day trailer trip and it's just not practical to pull over and let your horse 'hand-sleep' (verses hand-graze... hehe) for a few hours, what else are you going to do? 

It would be a nightmare disinfecting e_verything _after each horse... but that's what meagerly-paid horse-loving barn workers are for, right?!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

LOl! Not a bad idea... hmmm... Are there already "horse hotels" out there? Never heard of the idea before.


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep. It's also called overnight boarding. If you google it, it comes up. It's not really common, but not necessarily rare.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

My plan A is marry for love{MONEY} haha and plan B is get a good job. I have my sights set high I want a farm in Florida and those are hella expensive.


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

^LOL you guys are fun!


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Learn to build and be handy yourself, marrying a handy guy is not always the solution. I have a very handy husband. He can weld, build and is a motor head, but motivating him to get out to the barn and do something simple like put up my new corner feeders or welding a new butt bar for my trailer is like pulling teeth. Although as of now he has more motorcycles then I do horses so that should give me some leverage. 

And yes put money away now and get a good job, because horses do not pay. You can break even sometimes, but they almost always cost more then you can make with them.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Dont forget if you marry for money you lose half on the trade-in...


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Lets see - went to college & found my future husband there. Used both our incomes towards the mortgage and bought land in a cheaper state than we were currently in. We don't have a lot of land - only 5 acres, but its good enough for our 3 horses and in a beautiful area. 

And of course work and save whenever you can.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

When I was married (traded the hubby for 3 horses), we owner financed a farm from a family friend. When we got separated, I couldn't afford it on my own so I gave it back. Now I'm saving money. Have a Labrador Retriever kennel, and while I'm not a backyard breeder, I show and do hunt trials with my dogs, so when I do breed the dogs, rather than spending the money from selling the puppies, it goes into savings and I don't touch it. With 4 female dogs, I breed each one once a year if she clears her vet checks and does well showing that year, and usually make between $5000-$10,000 per litter... I could buy a place right now and just be done with it, but I want to buy the land and build from the ground up, so, I'm waiting. 

That being said, not everyone can have a kennel, I'm grateful that my grandparents put up with all my dogs!

Just save money whenever and wherever you can, and don't touch it until you are about to buy your place... Everynight, put your spare change from the day into a jar, when the jar is full, deposit it in with your savings account... It's amazing how fast spare change adds up!


----------

